# Ziva picks ultra kawi...



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Few new pictures of Ziva


































If I hid behind the disco ball she cant get a shot at me:



















I'm gonna bite you:





























Why do I have to be so photogetic:


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, what a cutie. Ziva, what a unique name --- I like it  Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

rainfeather said:


> Oh, what a cutie. Ziva, what a unique name --- I like it  Thanks for sharing the photos!


 
Thanks she's actually named after Ziva David from NCIS.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ziva is so pretty!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so pretty


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going to ask if she was named after Ziva from NCIS, I love that show.









She is a beautiful girl, I am guessing not a huge fan of the camera though?


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful little bird


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Ziva is very pretty!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Solace. said:


> I was going to ask if she was named after Ziva from NCIS, I love that show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you and no shes not a huge fan of the camera or her mother as a matter of fact lol.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww she's beautiful


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. angry little ziva is a cute little ziva.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Lol yep she is. She doesnt like when I go near her cage but she does LOVE when i have music on she wont sing for me if I dont have the music on at times.


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Unique name have your cute birdie  wish you all the best


----------



## choppie (Jan 15, 2012)

My tiel's name is Ducky, also after NCIS, plus our dog is Abby.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunning bird ! :O She looks very healthy , great job. Ziva is just a bit Camera shy


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww she is beautiful!! Love her coloring


----------

